# Best panorama stitching software? free!



## Mrahbek (Mar 18, 2009)

i have a lot of photos taken in a very small room, i want to stits them together to one photo. i have to stits both vertical and horizontal. 
 i hope someone can help me whit links to the software that makes best results and where you can make your own attaching points.

Thanks.

Mrahbek.


----------



## Assedo (Aug 6, 2009)

I use the A3D Stitcher for stitching the panoramas. You can see the samples of the works from their website.
But I always use vertical photos and even can't say if it will help you. Whatever you can give it a try. The have full-function demo. I've been using it for all 30 days trial.


----------



## ann (Aug 6, 2009)

you might try hugin. it is free, just use google to find the url


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2011)

If free is what you want, try Autostitch.


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2011)

When did auto stitch become free?  There is a trial, but it was my understanding that one had to purchase one of the liscense programs that is built on their program.  

I have used Serif for years as it was a lot cheaper than auto pan and did a terrific job


----------



## annalepage (May 30, 2011)

betneys said:


> I just took pictures with my Nikon, and left all the details to AcroPano Panorama software. It works well.
> 
> AcroPano - Panorama software , Photo Stitch, Panorama Photo Stitching



Another vote for AcroPano, not free but it works so well to me.


----------



## stevod (Jun 13, 2011)

Canon Photostitch works fine.  It can be downloaded from the Canon support website and is free.  IIRC you have to select an actual camera model, and then download the software from there.

S


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 13, 2011)

Another vote for hugin.  very robust!   :thumbup:


----------

